# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Kaakstukjes komen naar 2 jaar nog steeds los

## jacintha75

hallo,
mijn naam is Jacintha en ik heb het volgende probleem:

een aantal jaar geleden heeft de tandarts bij mij een bacterie ondekt die tussen mijn tanden en mijn tandvlees zat/zit.
naar veel pijnlijke behandelingen bij een specialist was er geen verbetering en ik kreeg te horen dat mijn tanden los zouden te komen zitten en dat ze er dan uit zouden moeten.
naar een tijdje kreeg ik het probleem dat er een aantal tanden los kwamen te zitten.dit was erg pijnlijk en ik kon hierdoor niet meer normaal eten.
ik weer naar de tandarts.....deze zou ze wel gaan trekken en ik zou dan een klikgebit kunnen nemen.
naardat mijn bovengebit in meerdere fase is getrokken met veel complicaties (mijn wortels waren krom in mijn kaakbot) ben ik in een conflict gekomen met de tandarts.
naar 2 jaar komen er nog steeds stukjes kaakbot die scherp en pijnlijk zijn uit mijn tandvlees gegroeid.
mijn inziens had deze tandarts mij naar een chirurg moeten sturen naar het trekken van mijn eerste tand.
nu loop ik al 2 jaar met een noodgebit en ben ik al veel kilo`s afgevalen doordat ik niet normaal mee kan eten met mijn gezin.
voor de buitenwereld probeer ik het op te lossen door mijn gebit vol te spuiten met kukidenet.
dit met alle nare gevolgen van dien...kokhalzen en alsnog pijn met kauwen.
ik schaam me kapot omdat ik het gebit niet kan houden in mijn mond van de pijn.
kan iemand mij helpen?

mvgr Jacintha
 :Frown:

----------


## MissMolly

Ik zou een second opinion vragen bij een goed bekend staande tandarts of kaakchirurg, en laten kijken wat er nog aan gedaan kan worden.
Als blijkt dat je vorige tandarts er een potje van gemaakt heeft, kan je alsnog een klacht indienen bij het tuchtcollege, en als het echt duidelijk is dat hij wanprestatie heeft geleverd, en een medisch deskundige wil dat onder ede verklaren, kan je ook een civiele procedure tegen hem aanspannen om schadevergoeding te eisen.
Alleen moet je dan wel heel duidelijke bewijzen van wanprestatie hebben, want een zaak kost geld, en als je verliest, ben je dat geld kwijt.

Maar ik zou zeker naar een kaakchirurg door laten verwijzen om te kijken wat hier nu aan gedaan kan worden, want je moet er zeker niet mee blijven lopen.

----------

